# Пластини кнопок



## helpmeplease (4 Дек 2016)

После разбора левой механики аккордеона "Юность", я не запомнил в каком порядке должны стоять платины 5 и 6 ряда. В левой клавиатуре 16x6 кнопок. Пожалуйста, у кого есть данный аккордеон сделайте фото левой механики. Для этого не нужно разбирать механику, а только раскрутить 4 винта там где находится кнопка вздутие меха. Или напишите как определить порядки вставки пластин. Не судите пожалуйста строго, я только шклоляр.


----------



## glory (4 Дек 2016)

Фото нет к сожалению. Такие инструменты не держу. 
А как с теорией музыки? Можно было бы плясать от нее.. Т.е. выяснить какой валик отвечает за какой звук и далее по теории. Например: до септаккорд - четыре звука, квинтовый пропускаем, - три звука - до, ми, си бемоль...  Подбираем наиболее подходящие рычаги и, методом проб и ошибок, часа за два, восстанавливаем что где куда...


----------



## VladimirL (5 Дек 2016)

Если я правильно понял фото вашей механики, то у вас
пятый ряд(септаккорды), находятся в той же линии, что
и бемоль от определённой ноты. Т.е. кнопка выше, при
этом толкатель с изгибом. При нажатии на бемоль с До,
вы увидите как нажимаются три рычага. В этом же ряду,
есть четвёртый рычаг, который не нажимается. Вот при
установке рычага, который будет нажимать все четыре,
из этого ряда рычага, это и будет септаккорд. Шестой
у вас на одну линейку выше стоит, в линии с минором,
от того же До. Вот, как-то так. Если не получится, то к
мастеру вам лучше сходить. Вам соберут всё как надо.
Дополнение:
С шестым рядом, воспользуйтесь советом от "glory". В
данном случае, уменьшенный септаккорд будет нажимать
три рычага свои, а минор свои три рычага. Т.е. нужно
будет составлять аккорд и смотреть, как пересекаются
рычаги. Два совпадают а один разный у минора и У7.


----------



## glory (5 Дек 2016)

Да пятирядный аккордеон.. Уменьшенных (шестой ряд) нет. А четырехголосые септаккорды встречаются крайне редко и не на отечественных инструментах. Пропускается квинтовый звук, т.е. из аккорда до-ми-соль-си бемоль соль отсутствует.. 
Порядок работы:
1 делаем схему валиков аккордов в левой. ( просто 12 линий)
2. Нажимая рукой стойку валика (ее нажимает усик рычага) находим унисон в правой и таким образом выясняем все валики.
3. Откладываем аккордеон в сторону и просто расписываем все 24 аккорда ( миноры и септаккорды, по 12 штук).
4. Басы на месте. Напротив каждого основного баса (2 ряд) его мажор, минор и септаккорд, строение которых Вы выписали.
5. Зная где располагается рычаг и какие стойки валиков он должен толкать подбираем наиболее подходящие...
.. Альтернатива..
Сходить к мастеру и выслушать все, что он о Вас думает...


----------



## ze_go (6 Дек 2016)

glory (05.12.2016, 18:27) писал:


> Сходить к мастеру и выслушать все, что он о Вас думает...


))


----------

